# Wo gute RM Händler?



## MurphysLaw (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab jetzt schon ewig hier rumgesucht und auch gegoogelt aber nichts befriedigendes gefunden. Vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen. Da ich auch der Suche nach nem neuen Bike bin und meiner "Marke" eigentlich treu bleiben möchte (bisher RM Hammer Bj. 94 - einfach schön  ), bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach ´nem Händler bei dem ich mir die guten Teiel mal ansehen und probefahren kann. Am besten wäre irgendwas im Raum Mönchengladbach, auch D-dorf, Köln oder Aachen. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre etwas im Raum Bielefeld, Detmold etc. Den Laden, in dem ich mein Rad gekauft habe, gibt es leider schon laaaaange nicht mehr  
Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand helfen.

Gruß
MurphysLaw


----------



## drul (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich kann Dir nur mit einem 1a Händler in Nordbayern dienen.

Super Beratung (fachlich & neutral), faire Preise.  

Meld Dich falls das interessant ist.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h-walk (11. Oktober 2004)

Habe am Samstag ein RM ETX-S 70 für meine Frau bei S-Tec in Schermbeck gekauft. Netter Laden mit unzähligen Bikes und ein sehr gutes Preisniveau.
Infos unter www.s-tec-bikes.de
Das Kaff liegt übrigens bei Wesel...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## Bateman (11. Oktober 2004)

also ich selber kann zwar nix zu S-Tec sagen, aber habe hier schon einges anderes darüber gelesen als "netter Laden"...

Die Preise stimmen, aber beim Rest...

einfach mal die SUchfunktion bemühen...

Bateman


----------



## h-walk (11. Oktober 2004)

Bateman schrieb:
			
		

> also ich selber kann zwar nix zu S-Tec sagen, aber habe hier schon einges anderes darüber gelesen als "netter Laden"...
> 
> Die Preise stimmen, aber beim Rest...
> 
> ...



Für mich ist der Preis ehrlich gesagt ein Hauptkriterium. Bei meinem Rotwild damals waren alle Händler in Rhein Main ca. 600 EUR (!!!) teurer. Und das bei absolut identischer Konfiguration. Da ich einen netten local Dealer habe, der mir bei größeren Reparaturen behilflich ist, ist mir Service etc. bei S-Tec wurscht. 
Meine Erfahrungen mit S-Tec sind bisher sehr positiv, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen.
Im übrigen findest du zu beinahe jedem Laden, positive wie negative Feedbacks, ich probier sowas lieber selbst aus. Hier wird leider oft auch ziemlich viel Dünnschi$$ gepostet...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## MurphysLaw (11. Oktober 2004)

@drul: Nordbayern ist dann ja schon ne ganze Ecke von hier. Trotzdem danke für das Angebot, vielleicht komme ich noch darauf zurück.

Werde dann wohl nächste Woche zu S-Tec fahren. Immerhin ist Wesel dann doch etwas näher als das nördl. Bayern.   Dann kann ich den Serrvice ja testen und ggf. nachher berichten.
Wundert mich aber schon, dass ich keinen Laden in Düsseldorf finden kann - trotz Suchfunktion. - Oder bin ich nur zu doof zum Suchen  

Gruß
MurphysLaw


----------



## dertutnix (11. Oktober 2004)

da schon probiert:

http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=9

evtl kommst du mit deiner plz weiter, köln jedenfalls hat's ein paar

gut auch immer: aktuelles bike kaufen und da den insertteil durchsuchen

solltest du einen guten rm-händler gefunden haben, lass es mich wissen. die rm-händler, die ich kenne, haben meist deutliche defizite ...


----------



## drul (11. Oktober 2004)

sicherlich gab's zu dem Thema ja auch schon unzählige Threads, aber trotzdem: ich kann schon diejenigen Händler verstehen, denen die Laune vergeht, wenn sie ewig vollgequatscht werden und löcher in den Bauch gefragt bekommen, und dann die "Kunden" irgendwann mit einem Bike ankomen, das sie beim Discounter erstanden haben und irgendwas dran repariert bekommen wollen ...
Okay okay, ich bestell auch meine E-Teile via www, aber ich habe mir geschworen, beim nächsten Rad nach dem Motto "Support your local Dealer" zu verfahren. Schließlich muss der auch von was leben, und ich habe langfristig auch was davon wenn ich auch weiterhin einen netten, hervorragend qualifizierten Händler um die Ecke habe, der mir auch mal schnell und ohne große rechnung aus der Patsche hilft.

Am Ende geht's sonst wie mit dem Bäcker um die Ecke: es gibt ihn nicht mehr, nur noch Großbäckereifilialen die widerlich schmeckende Einheitsbackearen aus Einheitsbackmischungen zu überteuerten Preisen verkaufen.

Achtung, das soll keine Anschuldigung gegen irgendjemand sein, nur ein Statement.


----------



## MurphysLaw (11. Oktober 2004)

Da stimme ichdir voll und ganz zu drul    Erst im Läden informieren und dann online kaufen ist fürn Arsch. Guter, freundlicher, kompetenter und vor allem flexibler Service ist mir auch ein paar Euro mehr wert - aber teilweise (ich meine jetzt nicht irgendwelche Discounter) findest du auch  bei den freundlichen Händler um die Ecke schon große Preisunterschiede (mehrere hundert Euros).
Aber zurück zum Ursprünglichen Topic: 
Ich wäre ja schon über _irgendeinen_ Händler in der Nähe froh


----------



## h-walk (11. Oktober 2004)

@ drul

Sorry, etwas off-topic:

Stimme dir ja grundsätzlich zu. Die ganzen jammernden local dealer sollten sich aber mal klarmachen, daß die bösen Internetversender vielleicht auch mal als "kleine Klitsche" begonnen haben und einfach geschäftstüchtig waren.

Für mich ist das Ganze ein Geben und Nehmen. Ich hab z.B. einen Rahmen beim Hergarden in Düren gekauft und mein local dealer hat die Restkomponenten besorgt und ihn aufgebaut. So haben leztlich alle was davon. Diese oft starre Abwehrhaltung mancher Händler verwundert mich manchmal...ich zahl ja auch für die nachgefragte Leistung...

Greez
H-Walk


----------



## drul (11. Oktober 2004)

@ h-walk:

I fully agree!

"end of off topic "


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclewerx (6. November 2004)

Hallo,
probiers doch mal bei Cycle WERX in Köln
www.cyclewerx.de
FRANK


----------



## MurphysLaw (6. November 2004)

Schönen Dank für die Tipps.
War vor ein paar Tagen bei S-Tec-Sports und habe dort mit dort ein RM ETS-X 70 Limited (Rahmen von ´93) geholt. (Bild ist im Fotoalbum)
Geiles Rad, guter Preis und heute im Dreck eingeweiht   

Gruß
MurphysLaw


----------



## w0LLe (6. November 2004)

Ja goiles Teil !
Wie is das EtsX ?!

Bin auch nach nem RM am gucken !
Aber will wieder selber aufbauen.
Halt wie mein jetziges.
Weisste ja.
Wie war der Service bei S-Tec. 
Muss auch mal das *Slayer* Probefahren !!

Gruß aus Viersen


----------



## MurphysLaw (6. November 2004)

Hi wOLLe!

Bis jezt kann ich nur sagen, dass ich das ETSX total genial finde - habe aber auch erst eine Tour gemacht.   Da ich ja bisher nur Hardtail gefahren bin, ist das natürlich shcon sehr geil, vor allem wenn es bergab geht. Hätte auch schon fast in den Büschen gelegen, da ich etwas zu schnell war.
Weißt du noch die Stelle an der es den Alex bei unserer Tour zerlegt hat? Die bin ich heute drei oder vier mal gefahren, weil das mit dem Rad so ein Spaß macht. UNd dabei hatte ich nicht mal den vollen Federweg eingestellt.
Zum Service bei S-Tec kann ich bisher nur gutes sagen. Beratung war gut - wusste ja was ich wollte.  Ich war letzte Woche Mittwoch da ud gestern konnte ich das Rad abholen (musste noch aufgebaut werden). Es sind alle Teile dran wie besprochen und der Preis war auch ok. Ist zwar nicht mehr runtergegangen, dafür gab es aber ne Dämpfepumpe umsonst und die Louise FR statt der normalen, Pedale, nen anderen Sattel und Bar Ends für nen geringen Aufpreis dazu.
Bin mal gespannt wie es so läuft, wenn ich das erste mal wirklich den Service (Gabel/Dämpfer) bei denen in Anspruch nehme. Da hört man ja die unterschiedlichsten Sachen. Bisher kann ich mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren.

Das Slayer hab ich mir auch mal angeschaut - auch sehr nett, aber für mich reicht das ETSX wohl allemal


----------



## w0LLe (6. November 2004)

Bin auch noch nicht 100 pro sicher ob das Slayer oder doch nen 
Specia... Stumpj... FSR
Ist ja nen Herstellerforum, mach ich mir keine Freunde   
Bei mir geht es ja auch um die Kohle, was man nicht hat kann man nicht ausgeben   
Und den Rahmen muss ich günstig bei Ebay kriegen, sonst wird das nix mit Fully.
Ich brauch auf jedenfall nen LeichtEnduro ?! oder nen stabilen Tourer kann man sehen wie man will.
Am EtsX ist mir der Hinterbau nicht so geheuer. Weiß auch nicht warum.
Will auch mal gas geben. Bin halt mehr so nen Bergabfahrer (Heizer?)

Tips für den passenden Rahmen für mich ?!


----------



## MurphysLaw (6. November 2004)

Jetzt sind wir aber reichlich "off topic"
Vielleicht soltest du/wir die Geschichte besser im Tech-Talk bei der Kaufberatung besprechen. Da gucken bestimmt auch noch mehr Leute rein, die dir weiterhelfen können.
Übrigens: Stumpi und Epic waren auch in der engeren Auswahl, sind aber halt keine Rockys   Dafür bin ich jetzt aber auch tooootal pleite - aber glücklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w0LLe (6. November 2004)

Sorry für off topic, bot sich grad so an   

Bis denn mal ...


----------



## MurphysLaw (6. November 2004)

War auch nicht bös gemeint. Gibt halt Leute, die da immer sehr pingelich sind, was sowas angeht.
Wünsch dir aber weiterhin viel Glück bei der Suche nach einen schönen Rahmen.
Vielleicht mal ´nen paar Händler anrufen, ob die noch ´nen Vorjahresmodell rumliegen haben.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------

